# Are horses aware of disabilities?



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

As the title asks, just wondering what people's opinions are on this? I have worked at therapeutic riding centers before and have felt that the horses were aware, and were very gentle with people who were "fragile". But those were older, well-trained horses. My two young geldings live in the field behind my house, which we rent from a neighbor. The husband has a form of fatal early dementia (called Leweybodies, I believe). He is getting very frail and uncoordinated, but he and his wife still walk through the field daily. The boys can get playing quite rough sometimes, and I have had some concerns about him getting hurt- I got kicked badly once when they were romping around and I was in the wrong place at the wrong time. But these are long time horse people- he was once a trainer, and they have no concerns about the boys. Today I looked out and saw them walking up the field, with the boys running around them bucking and kicking, etc. I was just getting ready to run out there with a whip when Jeremy just stopped and turned to face them. He walks with quite a stoop now, so he wasn't really looking at them- just facing in their direction. They immediately stopped all their silliness and calmed right down. He turned and continued to the gate with no further incident- both horses just stood and watched him after that.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I believe any animal has the capacity to sense this. They may not know exactly what's wrong but they know something's off. A lot like in the wild, if a horse is injured or ill the others will either abandon it or protect it. It's a survival instinct, ill or injured herd members mean catastrophe for the herd. 

My brother had absence seizures since the time he was five till he was ten. Whenever he rode and was going into a seizure my mare would stop, park out, and then lay down. She wasn't trained to do so, has never been a theraputic horse but just had the instinct I suppose. What really surprised me is my gelding who is most definitely not a well trained animal what with being very flighty, would stand stock still and move re-balance himself and my brother whenever he was on him. 

I've noticed that there are two kinds of horses that you see when ill or injured people come into play. Those who are compassionate and understand something's wrong and those who simply try to avoid the ill person from instinct. I see the same with ill or injured horses. These horses are either ostracized from the herd, or another couple of members will stay around them until they die, in domesticated horses why wouldn't they associate the same instinct?


----------



## Talon (Oct 22, 2014)

I am legally disabled, I wont go into detail as to what is wrong with me because I dont really like to share that online.
But there are some horses that do understand and are protective and want to help disabled people. But there are also those who will take advantage and walk all over someone with disabilities.
One of my main driving points in buying my first horse was I wanted one I could trust and that understood me to be my escape and my therapy partner. During the year I looked at horses I met many that didn't understand or didn't care and only two who understood and were protective and gentle with me. I now own one of those two horses.

So the answer to your question is yes but not all of them will act in a positive manner. With your boys I'm not sure if they sensed Jeremy's experience and authority or if they sensed his disability because you say he used to be a trainer. Even with dementia when someone has done something most of their life they dont forget it and just because he walks a bit funny and he's frail doesn't mean he doesn't know how to give off that "I'm boss" aura or that he doesn't just give it off naturally. My great uncle is in his 70s and he still trains horses and rides horses at shows, he is frail because of his age but horses respect him because he gives off that leadership aura.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I totally believe that horses sense when people are "off".

I have a student who was in a terrible accident which left her with a debilitating brain injury. She lost her equilibrium and much of her fine muscle control.

Her prior coach refused to try to teach her. She was terrified of her getting hurt. But this woman LIVED for her horses! I told her I would, but that she had to go at the speed I decided on. Her horse was a spunky warmblood gelding and had plenty of energy, and thus caused me some concern.

She had lost her ability to do almost everything in the saddle. Worse than starting over. I told her that her brain would have to build all new information pathways and that she would have to do everything over and over and over to build these pathways again.

Her horse, the first time she got back on, immediately knew things were different. He was FABULOUS!! he became a real babysitter overnight. If he felt her losing her balance, he very carefully came to a halt so that she could regather herself. He never took advantage of her and constantly worked to stay under her.

The student progressed and he was the best horse she could ever have owned.

Will all horses be like this? Definitely not. Some will take advantage of any inability to cope. It is all about the individual horse.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

We had a person with a disability (nonverbal, wheelchair) who loves horses come to our place for the first time two years ago. She was unable even to get out of the van she was in, but on learning she loves horses, I brought around a couple of carrots and our ancient, gentle, retired gelding. (We've had him 27 years and don't think it's likely he'd seen a person with a severe disability before.) I gave the carrots to the girl and he calmly and gently ate them, and then stayed with his face in the van in close proximity to the delighted girl for over ten minutes after the carrots had been eaten, and way longer than he usually hangs around. He had no halter, no lead rope, no coercion of any sort, could have gone anywhere he liked but chose to stay with her, and sniffed her gently, and had his thoughtful face on the whole time.

Horses are very good observers of the environment and other creatures.

PS: This horse was considered dangerous, difficult, stubborn and unteachable by previous owners. The problem was not with the horse, who was a reliable and friendly horse for us the moment he felt safe with his new surroundings and people.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Absolutely, they are. As are other animals. This is particularly obvious if it's some form of apparent disability- if a human can see another person walking/moving/talking in a strange manner then why couldn't an animal? How the animal responds seems to vary. Some of the horses I worked with when I volunteered with therapeutic riding were absolutely fantastic and gentle with the riders. A couple very quickly learned that they could take advantage, and they were not in the program long. 

Same thing with dogs. Some dogs will be around a disabled or physically infirm person and will instantly become calm and understanding. Some will immediately become on guard and wary of this person. Both sides make sense- the understanding dog can sense that there is something different about this person and treat them kindly. Some sense that something is different about the person and realize that it's something theyr'e not accustomed to. This isn't something that they've seen before, so they are wary. This seems particularly true with people's gaits (and also seems to apply to intoxicated fellows)- they're used to seeing people walk with a rhythmic gait. Add stumbling, limping, or any sort of hitch and it becomes unusual to them.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

While I think of it: We have one essentially blind donkey (retinal detachment) who gets around with her two "guide donkey" pals (we got them as a group because the prior owner wanted them to stay together for that reason). Sparkle wasn't always blind either, but the other two donkeys clearly are aware of her having extra limitations and look out for her. The other female donkey is forever looking back to check on her if she's slightly out of range. Sparkle will bray if she does lose contact and the others will come running immediately. However, usually she gets around extremely well, compensating to a large degree by listening out for the others and by apparently mapping the whole 12 hectares they variously range on in her head.

The seeing donkeys get into scrapes with each other over food sometimes, but never with her - they mostly share with her. The horses cottoned on to the fact that Sparkle can't get their body language and are super tolerant of her accidental invasions of their space, over and above what they are for anyone else. Often they nose her gently. And for some reason, whenever I am trimming feet, she will come right up close and stay in physical touch with either me or the animal being trimmed. It's like a magnet to her. 



















She does not do this when I am tacking up for riding - it's just the hoof trimming. Having said that, when the old gelding was sick and lying down two years ago, the three little donkeys stood in a circle around him for nearly 24 hours, noses touching his body, until he got better. I find it really interesting to witness this kind of stuff.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, it is interesting. I don't know if the horses see him as a leader because of his experience or if they are being protective of him. Or perhaps they know it is HIS field! But whatever the reason, I am glad it has worked out this way. I talked to the wife later and she admitted they had given them each an apple upon entering the field, so they were being little jerks looking for more apples! it still amazes me that they still do the daily trek through there when he can barely walk anymore and looks like he will fall down if you blow on him, and they know the boys are young and boisterous. But I guess it makes him happy to just be around horses (which is why they rented us the field). All I know is that my horses are much more respectful of him than they are of me!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I think horses are aware of disabilities.

This isn't quite as romantic as some of what has been posted (though I totally believe that they have the capacity for this, and believe everything that has been posted!) but acquired disabilities that are physical, particularly a difference in gait, can actually cause horses to spook


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Jeremy might have given them that look that says you're messing with the wrong person.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

animals can sense weakness/illness. when we had to have some horses put down here, when the Euthed horse, let out the last breath, all the other horses started to whinny.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

We had a Mustang who was very high spirited and only a few kids would ride him, one day a student who was autistic threw a fit becasue he could not ride that Horse, after some coaxing by his mother we decided to try to let the kid ride the Horse in the arena while the Horse was on a lead line.

Well after a few minutes you could could tell the Horse knew who was riding him and the lead line came off, the kid rode the Horse ever week on the trails and any where, the Horse was more accommodating and good nature d than any other Horse we had.....


.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I loved reading all your stories about when you've seen horses show that special sense about someone with a disability!

I too definitely believe horses can tell. I've worked in therapeutic riding for many years now, and it's amazing to see the difference in disposition when you put a rider with a disability on the same horse that will push and test an able-bodied rider (...said with embarrassment as someone who got bucked off a therapeutic riding horse a few months ago )

That said, therapy horses actually do have a job that requires special training. When therapeutic riding programs agree to take a horse or purchase a new horse for their program, they should be following a pretty sophisticated evaluation protocol checking for temperament and soundness. Another way of thinking about this "disability sense" that so many people have described so eloquently is to think about whether the horse has the right temperament to be an effective partner to riders with disabilities (and to be able to tolerate having a lot of extra people working around them during a lesson). Not all horses make it, even if they are very nice riding or driving horses in other situations. 

Once accepted into a program, they go through pretty extensive training and desensitization to make sure they are very comfortable with things like wheelchairs, walkers, canes, braces, oxygen tanks, adaptive communication devices, etc. 

It's pretty amazing to watch a new therapy horse learn their job!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Horses can definitely tell, but as others have said, I think what they do with that information may vary. Shortly after I got my filly when she was two, I was diagnosed with a disease similar to MS. My equilibrium is poor, I have no strength in my hands or legs, and I am in pain. I was a little concerned with being around the horses, because I knew how they can take advantage, but I didn't have anything to worry about when it came to Nibbles. WHen i lose my blanace while leading her, she stands still and lets me grab her mane to haul myself back to my feet. Even with a mounting block, I have trouble mounting, and many times I lose my balance. I am ashamed to admit there have been times when I have literally hung from the saddle before getting my feet to work enough to step down. WHen that happens, she never moves a muscle. WHEn I ride, she is like a rock. No one taught her to be that way, and at her age, I never would have expected her to be that calm, but she has NEVER made a move that has even jarred me. SHe's my angel!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

One very muggy summer I relied heavily on a puffer. This one wasn't aerosol but came in a capsule which had to be put into an inhaler, turned to break the capsule then was ready for use. The inhaler would then go back into it's case and into my shirt pocket. My trail horse was not one to stand still, no patience for that, had to go somewhere. But, if I asked him to whoa and reached for my pocket, he'd watch me with his left eye and not move until the case was back in my pocket. The moment it was he was walking. Those were the only times he'd stop and wait. This same horse would shove anyone that stood too close to his face. A severely ******ed man was bro't for a visit and he stood directly in front, in the horse's face. I watched carefully that the horse not shove him. There was something going on between those two, a connection and at no time did the horse move his nose even an inch closer.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

My 1yo niece Has Downs Syndrome, due to health reasons she does not come down to the farm from the city very often, but when she does she LOVES to go to the barn and see the horses, and out to the kennel to see the bird dogs. 

I have two veterans one German shorthair pointer, and my Paso mare, neither of them could care less about a human being until its time to go to work. the mare is borderline dangerous, and the dog won't bit e or anything, he just doesn't care. 

That old mare will come to the stall door and sniff my niece, and will lip her hair, and just be as sweet and gentle, as possible, and old Moose, the dog will come wiggling out of his dog house and roll over on his back so my niece can pat his belly. the other horses and most of the dogs are all great with anyone, it just really tickles me to see my war horse (as she is affectionately known) and the heavily campaigned bird dog just turn complete 180s when she is around.

Jim


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Of course they can tell. I like how Customcanines said it, "I think what they do with that information may vary." Dead right there. 

Not a horse, but my late German Shepherd female was that way. She was a working dog through and through- no patience for people petting her or giving her attention, all she wanted was a job or a problem to work 24/7. But with my baby niece, who could barely stand and toss a ball at the same time, all of a sudden my somewhat obnoxious 100mph, will take-your-hand-with-the-ball, rough dog was patient, sweet and gentle as a kitten. Never saw her behave like that again. 

OTOH, my male GSD who is a snugglebug, but a nervous sort, had to be put away while we visited- he was terrified of her and I didn't want badness to happen. Same human, two totally different and uncharacteristic responses from two different critters.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

One interesting thing to think about is that some people with disabilities are nonverbal and therefore probably can be more intuitive at nonverbal communication than verbal people... just a thought.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Customcanines--OT, beautiful pic <3


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

One of our horses that we sold to our neighbor girl would stop and refuse to go forward right before she had one of her small seizures (she looses conscious thought, and looks like she is spaced out, for lack of a better term). Dogs do it, so I don't think horses are any different. Good horse, good kid.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

As a person with an anxiety disorder, I can argue that some "invisible" disabilities sort of prime the mind and make it easier for the disabled person to understand horses. People with anxiety disorders tend to have horse like personalities -- flighty, distrustful, hyper aware, and very empathetic. This makes it easy to get into a horse mindset, which is important for good training and riding. I do believe horses can sense disability, but I also believe the disabled can sense horses. :wink:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Some are. Some aren't. 

Of those that are aware: Some respond favorably. Some respond cruelly.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree with Talon, there are some that will take advantage and others that go out of their way to be helpful.

I had trouble getting one Autistic boy actually riding and in desperation put one boy up on a pont, then the autistic lad and another behind him. This went on for several weeks but then the lad suddenly decided to get off, he pulled the other two with him and they ended in an unhurt heap under the pony who was knocked off balance. Rather than put a foot down the pony leant on the kick boards of the arena with two legs in the air until the boys were pulled away. 

I think the two most wonderful ponies were two I found for two blind children. They were brilliant and the girl, would competed show jumping with me issuing voice commands. 

The ponies wore bells around their necks when turned out and the children could go catch them and do everything with them.

If I looked at one pony for these two I looked at a hundred, found one and the owner of that pony called me a week later to say she had seen another she thought migh do. 
It did!


----------



## NatalieSchimp578 (Jan 3, 2015)

Defiantly in my opinion! My horse can tell when to act calm and to be careful around different people.


----------

